# wanting home position



## silkcessful (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I currently teach Medical Billing and Coding at a post secondary college and are looking for a part-time position to bill and/or code at home. I am a CPC and very experienced.
If anyone know of a place where i can submit my resume please let me know

Thanks


----------

